# Eyes Patches



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I have recently noticed that the hair around Ruby's eyes has changed colour. She now appears to have distinct darker patches around her eyes which meets the normal thicker hair on her face. I don't now if this is just new hair growth or something more sinister. I will look for some pictures to help show what I mean...

Would welcome all of your input.

Thanks

J x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My Lady has a white head, but around her face is all darker....is it all around the eyes or is it like tear staining?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you post a pic of her colouring around Ruby's eyes.. then we can have a look ... 

Wow technology hey !!! they we can just say ahhh shes so cute ...


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

it sounds like it could be tear staining, if it is it can be just an overspill of tears, or something like blocked tear ducts.


----------

